# Car hits Train,



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This could be the stupidest person on the face of the planet...not only does he complety miss the big rolling thingy crossing the road and plows right into it, but he's also driving on the wrong side of that painted line in the middle of the raodway. Wouldnt you have *loved* to hear the driver try to explain this one? Fail[/b].


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sheesh. Good thing this moron only hit a slow moving train, and didn't run over a kid or plow head-on into another car or something.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Alcohol induces serenity....


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

DUMBA$S people. It takes all kinds!!! Oh was that a train I thought I was hallucinating. Good damn DRUGS.  Maybe I shouldn't of had that last 6 pack. [script removed]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's possible the old clunker's brakes had failed, the driver did pick the lowest angle to strike the train.... head on might have hurt a passenger.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he passed through the construction site on his left, then was looking back in his driver door side mirror which is why he was drifting left, and then when he finally looked up it was too late--he made no attempt at steering or braking.....could have been worse though.... 

Keith


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that the car turned in the street against the direction the train was moving. ???

The driver either did turn the wheel at the very last split second or the front of the car struck the trailing edge of a leading truck on the RR Car and was deflected back because of that.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Talking on the cell phone, blue tooth fell on the floor, texting (or sexting), trying to choke the kid strapped in the car seat, putting on make up, fiddling with the CD, can't drive a stick. All of the above


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

There were a couple of pics added to Railpictures.net about this incident. (See http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=288358) Per the photographer, the official statement from the railway is as follows: 

"An automobile/train collision occurred on the New Hope Valley Railway shortly before 4:00PM on Sunday, June 7th at the Daisey St. grade crossing in Bonsal, NC. Steam Locomotive 17 was in charge of the train. The Apex Fire Department responded within four minutes, followed by Apex EMS, the North Carolina Highway Patrol and the Wake County Sheriff’s Department. No one was injured in the incident. All passengers detrained in an orderly manner and were interviewed by Apex EMS and the North Carolina Highway Patrol. The driver of the car was also interviewed by Apex EMS and the North Carolina Highway Patrol. He was released on scene shortly after the incident. The New Hope Valley Railway wishes to ask the railroad preservation and rail fan communities to respect the privacy of all involved in the incident. The New Hope Valley Railway has no knowledge of and will not speculate on the driver of the car or his condition other than what has been released in this statement and what has already been reported in the media. The North Carolina Highway Patrol’s investigation is currently ongoing. Damage to railroad property was minimal. The New Hope Valley Railway maintains a strong relationship with law enforcement and first responders in the community. The railway hosted an emergency training ‘mass casualty’ drill in cooperation with local first responders and law enforcement in the fall of 2008. The drill not only prepared our railroad volunteers for how to react to an emergency situation but also familiarized first responders with our excursion train so they may better react to incidents such as this one." 

There's an odd lack of information surrounding the driver's condition at the time of the incident. I was unable to find "what had already been reported in the media". 

-Jon (aka Farmer Ted)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All is well until the driver of the car and 15 people on the train sue the operators.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Just too convenient......Train moving slow, car moving slow....and someone just happened to be in the car of the train at the point of impact....with a video camera running and ready to catch it all unfold.......Right!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

YEP! 

I have seen a Conductor (while on the ground acting as switchman) "WALK" INTO the side of HIS OWN train right after calling his Engineer to back up, and I had it on video, but erased it in deferance to his dignity (and I know him). Video cameras are all over now-a-days and that was on a TOURIST line where video equipment would be ever more so present to capture every event, mistake and mishap.

Read the referenced news articles and you will see it did occur and was not staged.


----------

